# Schaltauge



## chris-66740 (3. Juli 2011)

hallo, mir ist im Bikepark das Schaltauge gebrochen am beef cacke von 2010. Jetzt wollte ich mal fragen wo ich ein neues Schaltauge bekomme? Kann man die bei Rose einfach bestellen ?


----------



## herkulars (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, einfach anrufen. Im Shop sind die nicht gelistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-66740 (3. Juli 2011)

super, danke


----------

